# Should Exchange Commission nail Musk



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He should have know better than to run his mouth about going private. But he did anyway. His comments effected the stock price and are a violation. But Musk is an insider he collect a gross amount of tax payer money and he passes it out.
Should he be hung , will he? I say he walks to well connected.

"Musk sent shares into a frenzy in early August when he wrote in a tweet that he was considering taking the company private at $420 per share and had already secured the necessary funding. Shares soared on the news, and although briefly halted by the Nasdaq, resumed trading, ultimately rising more than 10%. "

https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/tesla-will-remain-a-public-company-elon-musk-says


----------

